# Daughter bagged her deer tonight



## meat hunter (Nov 8, 2009)

?


----------



## fourthwind (Nov 8, 2009)

Now thats what i'm talkin about!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Fricken awesome..  Gotta love when the girls bring home the meat.  Always a great thing for the kids to have some success in the field.  Tell her congratulations, and I hope she enjoys her harvest.


----------



## mr mac (Nov 8, 2009)

Very nice doe!  Let me know how your smoke goes and I'll tell you about mine!


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 8, 2009)

Now that is bad to be outdone by a little girl...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






What did she use to get her?

Tell her congratulations on showing Dad how to do it...


----------



## gnubee (Nov 8, 2009)

Great looking animal, nice and plump. Going to be some fine eating off of that one. You didn't mention whether this was her first one or not. 

I bet the boy does double duty trying to catch up, hee hee, thats the way with brothers and sisters. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I hope you made her dress it out. I was shown how to field dress a deer when I was 10. 

PS You better get a big stick to beat off the boys cause she is a cutie.


----------



## meat hunter (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes she is quite the hunter. Been going out every opener with me and gets her deer every opening day. I taught her well LOL. First year, she got a 3 pointer, 2nd year 6 pointer, 3rd year 8 pointer, last year 2 yearlings and this nice doe this evening. 

She uses a 20ga mossberg topped with a Nikon scope. 260gr sabot barnes rounds. 

Needless to say, she has been giving her brother a hard time as he has yet to bag his, but tomorrow is a new day and we are in out stands at 5 am


----------



## got14u (Nov 8, 2009)

congrats....to u and her..isn't it a blast to get the kids out there doing this stuff.


----------



## rivet (Nov 8, 2009)

Big congratulations to you, Dad, for teaching your kids to do the important things, the things that they will carry in with them during their lives and pass on to their children.

I'm sure you are so proud of your daughter, and of your son too; he'll get his deer soon enough.

Thanks for sharing the pic; give your daughter a big "atta-girl" from the rest of us!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 8, 2009)

You go GIRL   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 8, 2009)

You definatly go girl.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





and congrat to you too dad for teaching her what to do and not to do. It's really good when you can get outside with your kids because before you know it they will be gone and running they own lives.


----------



## rod guy (Nov 8, 2009)

Way to go little lady! great looking doe, should make some nice snacks.


----------



## alx (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice job man.Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats to her nice deer


----------



## meat hunter (Nov 8, 2009)

Dad got his this morning at 6:57. 8 pt'r. Now it's the boys turn. Going to run a scent line for him this evening and see if we can pull any of them boys out of the corn that is still in.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats to you & your beautiful daughter.

Hold onto the pictures, so you can show her future hubby she knows how to handle "dumb animals".


----------



## uncle_lar (Nov 8, 2009)

congrats on the deer for both you and your daughter
if you have never tried corning any of the roast and turning into pastrami
you should. it is fantastic!
we have to wait another 2 weeks here in Illinois our gun season
the bow hunters have been  doing well this year though


----------



## nickelmore (Nov 8, 2009)

It is so great to see a family preserving something that was handed down from our ancestors.    Every year we lose more and more hunters to the fast pace world we live in.

Next week I am meeting my youngest in Kentucky for our opening day, I think this is probably the 13th year for him.

Even if we don't get a deer, at least we will be hunting together,

The family that hunts together stays together.....congrats.


----------



## meat hunter (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes, I have been waiting for deer season just for this reason. Ever since I seen cowgirls post on it a while back. 


LOL, too funny. She's a regular tomboy. Believe it or not, she even went out for wresting a couple years back and came home with a 2nd place trophy. I don't think the she has to worry about the boys, the boys need to worry about her. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 But thats not an issue cuz she aint dating till she 26!


----------



## oneshot (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats to yer daughter on a nice doe!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Boy, is she a cutie.
Now you know if there ain't not no pics it don't never happened, where be the pics of yurin deer???? LMAO

Great job on teachin the kids about the real treasures in life!!!!


----------



## walle (Nov 8, 2009)

Diddo to all the congrats to your daughter on her successful hunt, and to you for taking the time to do it with her.  My daughter will be old enough to hunt next year and I can't wait to take her.
Tracey


----------



## werdwolf (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats to that young lady of yours!


----------



## meat hunter (Nov 11, 2009)

Well on the second day of the season, I got my deer. From a horn hunters perspective, its nothing. It is an 8 pointer believe it or not with 3 1/2 brow tines. But from a Meat Hunters perspective, it's meat in the freezer. A couple more and we will have enough meat to go thru to next season. Try to stay away from store bought as much as we can. Well like oneshot said, no pic, never happened, and I'm not much for pics of me, rather have them of the kids, but here is mine. This one and the daughters already cut up yesterday. Made the cuts into the proper food groups. Meat for sausage, steaks, roasts, jerky and some larger hind quarter cuts for pastrami. Oh yeah, going to give venison bacon a whirl too. 




And then the best. Yesterday, I made a quick blind for the boy to sit down in our pasture. Made it out of 2 old combine tires. Worked pretty good actually. Sit in the middle and the sidewalls make a nice rest. 
Boy came home after school and wanted to go hunting so off with the school clothes, on with the hunting close and down in the pasture he went. I was in the shop working on the old fridge that I am converting into a stump clone style smoker and was thinking, man it would be awesome if I heard him shoot. No more than 5 minutes later, Booom. I dropped my tools and went to the edge of the shop. There he was, standing in the tires. I said , well? 

She's down he said. Needless to say, he was very very happy. After all, his sister was riding him since the opener about not getting one. 
We have 3 more tags to fill. I hope we do cuz there are hot sticks to be made.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The boys doe, about 1 1/2 hours ago.


----------



## bbq engineer (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey Meat Hunter,

Man, that's just great!  Congrats on a round of good looking food to stock the freezer, and a couple of great looking kids.  You have to be proud!

Can't wait to see your stumps GM fridge conversion...I was thinking that I will watch what you do and maybe use that as a launching pad for my next build...if I can get Mrs. Engineer back around to my way of thinking!


----------



## fourthwind (Nov 11, 2009)

Can't wait till I get to take my own kids out to hunt.  Great job to all three of you!  Lot of smokes in your future thats for sure!


----------



## jerseyhunter (Nov 12, 2009)

Congratulations. Her smile says it all. Way to go Dad and crew.


----------



## bill in mn (Nov 13, 2009)

I went with my then 12 yr old daughter last year .It was fun and very memorable. It was more of a picnic and day in the woods.We had snacks and scratched up a fire at the truck and did pie iron shrimp/garlic/cheese hot pies and hot chocolate.We didn't see anything but its hard for kids to sit still and be quite but that's ok. I shot a deer this year and that was the first one in three seasons so I'm back in business.

A few years ago my oldest daughter asked if she could go hunting ,you have to know her but I said "oh Emily you couldn't shoot a deer" and she said "look whose talking" Now I mean emotionally wise she couldn't and she means skill wise I couldn't.We still laugh at that.And yes she is right I'm no big threat to the deer population, and there is allot more to deer hunting than harvesting a deer.Man I love this time of year. Congratulations she is a very skilled hunter .


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 13, 2009)

Congrats MH,
Nothing like a happy "3fer". Two happy kids, and a proud Dad.
Doesn't get any better than that !


Bearcarver


----------



## meat hunter (Nov 13, 2009)

You hit the nail on the head there. There IS so much more to deer hunting that the harvest. I could write page after page about the fundamentals of hunting. I have from day one, told my kids that hunting is not about the kill, but more about taking your place in nature. It's all the things that lead up to the hunt. All the gear, the scouting of the woods, the getting up way earlier than normal and sit in the cold woods. The serenity of watching the world come alive with the rise of the sun. Its not about the size of the rack, its about meat in the freezer. If the one that steps out if front of you has a huge rack, then its a bonus, and should never be treated as an object to hang on the wall. I wish more hunters understood that. It's hunting, not collecting trophy's. My first deer was a 2 pointer in Walker Mn. You could hear me for miles as I was so excited. I still have the photo that my dad took, smile from ear to ear. Same with my kids. Their first deer, smiles from ear to ear. Heck, my daughter even cried she was so happy. Well I'm going on here I see. Get out in the woods when you can, even if in not hunting season. Theres more going on out there than you realize.


----------



## oneshot (Nov 13, 2009)

Great big "CONGRATS" for your son!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Is he using a shotgun???

And thanks for the pic of your buck, I love seeing well taken animals that will feed people as nature provided.

And as far as your ranting, I could not have put it any better. Your kids are lucky to have a dad like you!!!!


----------



## indyr (Nov 17, 2009)

Very cool Meat Hunter. Your kids actually know meat comes from an animal and not "the grocery store". These are life skills your kids can pass on to your grandchildren. 

Nothing more rewarding than introducing young ones to hunting or fishing. 

We've had the slowest firearms season I've ever seen. We usually have least one or two in the freezer by now. Zero! Sat in the rain for 3 hours tonight and no luck.


----------



## hdsmoke (Nov 18, 2009)

Making memmories...those are some of the best i have of my dad and I.  Luckily we are still hunting together too...though things have changed a little.  Now i feel like a guide!  But i love every minute of it.  Enjoy it man.  Hoping to have my own to enjoy it with someday.


----------

